
Cloudflare Fails to Limit Scope of Piracy Lawsuit - Sami_Lehtinen
https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-fails-to-limit-scope-of-piracy-lawsuit-170610/
======
andreareina
Unless DMCA notices were filed and ignored, shouldn't safe harbor apply?

ETA: following the link to the previous article[1] takedown noticed were
indeed filed.

[1]: [https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-faces-lawsuit-for-
assist...](https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-faces-lawsuit-for-assisting-
pirate-sites-160823/)

